# AMS extra parts?



## D&RGW 461 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello all, I have a question about the little hex head bolts and the angle brackets that come in the zip lock bag with every piece of ams rolling stock I buy.Are they important, and why don't they just install them if so?? Thanks, Chris Sortina


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Spares... something will eventually loosen and hopefully you will have a spare. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

The angle pieces are brackets that screw onto the underside of the trucks to spread the frames and keep them from toeing in and binding on the axles. If they trucks roll fine you don't need the brackets.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris

I'm not 100% certain but it sounds like you are describing the angle brackets that were included to resolve problems with some (but not all) AMS trucks. Where the sides would bow in and cause a bind on the axles, causing excessive drag pulling the car. The angle brackets when installed would assure that the truck side frames would remain at a right angle (i.e. 90°) to the rest of the frame and thus create no bind. If I'm wrong I'm sure that someone more knowledgeable will be along shortly and correct any error on my part.









_(Oops, I see that Don has already answered the question, didn't mean to be redundant.)_


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

You seem to be obtaining old stock. The brackets have come pre installed for years now. 

Jonathan


----------



## D&RGW 461 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks guys, Most of my rolling stock has ben purchased years ago.The cars did seem to have excesive drag,so this morning I installed the brackets on 3 pairs of trucks and that made a big difference. Tomorow I will install the brackets on the other cars. No drag = a long drag. Thanks again guys, Chris Sortina


----------

